# Who hoo, I sold 1/3rd of my things!



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

I just have to tell someone, heck anyone. 

This weekend was a good weekend to sell things. As most of you know it's normally one of the times garage sales are many in the U.S.

Well I just done a posing on Craigslist for the things I wanted to sell and then waited. After two days I had a list of people waiting to see if the perspective buyers didn't show up.... But they did! :clap2: I now have raised much more then enough to move to Mexico and I still have 6 months to save and 2/3rds household things to sell. 

I now expect to raise far more than I first thought I would. Even though I've only been able to line up a few places to look at when I fly down in 22 days. 

But I would much rather have more money and no house to rent than the other way around. I feel that I'll be able to line something up in the five weeks that I'm there this summer.

I guess there is something to say about being extremely pragmatic and detail orientated while making plans to move. 

Just needed to tell someone! :0)~


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

:clap2:Yay!:clap2:

I think it is natural to worry about finding a place to rent before you move down, and I suspect that everyone worries and no one ever ends up homeless. Once you are here you will find a ton of places to check out.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations! When you do arrive, it is amazing what you can find to rent especially when you are not stressed out about it. 

It is not too bad either to find a starter home, that will work for the short term and then find a place that will work for you in the long term. That is what my family did, and because we met our neighbors we were able to find a home, that was not advertised for rent, 
that I can see us living in for many years.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel! Each time you make a new step it's pretty cool, and becomes more real. Getting rid of stuff, picking a place to live, pinpointing a move date, etc. And often, when you complete one thing, new questions/issues/ideas comes up and your list continually contracts and expands. Have fun and don't forget to breathe!


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Retired-Veteran said:


> I just have to tell someone, heck anyone.
> 
> This weekend was a good weekend to sell things. As most of you know it's normally one of the times garage sales are many in the U.S.
> 
> ...


Darn! I've been living minimalist for years now (I give or throw away just about everything I own every five years -- can't stand being choked with "stuff."). The result? Lol...nothing to sell!

I'm a bit concerned about moving costs and my lack of savings, also. All I plan to bring with me are a couple of suitcases and my laptop, and about $10K in savings to add to SS payments. So I had better find a place to live (rent) pronto. Now I envy your foresight in letting stuff pile up and making some $$$ from it.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Darn! I've been living minimalist for years now (I give or throw away just about everything I own every five years -- can't stand being choked with "stuff."). The result? Lol...nothing to sell!
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about moving costs and my lack of savings, also. All I plan to bring with me are a couple of suitcases and my laptop, and about $10K in savings to add to SS payments. So I had better find a place to live (rent) pronto. Now I envy your foresight in letting stuff pile up and making some $$$ from it.


Your moving costs will be minimized by your shedding of stuff. As to your finances, would it be better to leave the $10K in an American bank and use your ATM to take it as needed? Also, remember to apply for a visa other than an FMM, I believe you need to show a minimum income per month. You may want to consider making up that minimum with you SS payments, plus transferring income from you $10K account. OH, and begin now, as you will need to show bank statements (I think) when you apply for the resident visa.

As to renting, in Ajijic, we found a place in a few days, after some internet searching. Dropped in on a real estate place, and had the lease. I do not know where you are going, but depending on that, you should not have a problem with a short term lease, to get yourself settled, and/or finding a long term lease. (We are not buying, we will rent the rest of our lives, - there is a thread about this.)

Keep on moving, one step at a time. Ours? Listing the house for sale in September!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> I'm a bit concerned about moving costs and my lack of savings, also. All I plan to bring with me are a couple of suitcases and my laptop, and about $10K in savings to add to SS payments.


I wouldn't call $10,000 a "lack of savings" unless it's in pesos. All a matter of perspective, I guess.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

Grizzy,
It's one of my traits I'd like to get rid of, worrying about things. I've always have own at least one home for the past 26 years and I've only rented for about Maybe two years of my whole life. so it's like an insecurity thing not having a place for sure.

ptrichondmike,
Believe me what I have now is nothing compared to what I had owned in years past. I'm now selling what I've drug down from Alaska to Iowa then from there to Washington. I am now doing what you've already done minimizing. If it does not fit inside my van AND leave enough room for my dog Barney (245 pounds) it's not coming. Camera, computer, small TV, 3 pairs of pants & shirt, some food and a couple tools. I think that sums it up. 


FHBoy,
I'm planning on my moving cost to be gasoline and tolls that's about it. I have no problem to meet the income requirement I already have an income of over double even without my Social Security. That will start in 10 more years. I know I'll be someplace between Chapala and Jocotepec I'm sure that I'll find a place to rent I am just one of the biggest worriers there is. Sort of need to have a contingency plan for every possibility. AND that is one trait that I hope I'm able to shed off after a few years living down 
there.

My brother lives with me and I've told him that I'm moving. He has not done much to make arrangements so far. He does have two places that he can stay at but they just are not as nice as my home. Well he left to go camping over the long weekend and when he got home he seen a few things gone and asked about them. I told him to look at the empty garage. What was missing was the 26 years worth of cabinet making tools in my garage. It was what filled a 26 foot U-Haul all gone in a weekend. Also my motorcycle, generator and power transfer switch for backup power to the house. ALL GONE!

His eyes got big and I think it got real to him very fast that he better do something. I've been talking about this move for almost a year now and I've been fixing and repairing my van for the drive down. 

When I get back in July I'll sell the rest of my household goods, appliances, artwork, 80" TV and everything else that's not nailed in. Once I move it's my hope to be like ptrichondmike and keep what I own down to very minimum, I like the idea of every five years getting ride of things. I think I'll adopted that philosophy.

I really am getting anxious and wanting to get out of well..... this country. There is so much craziness going on it's not the same country that I grew up in as a child in the 60's. As long as I can even just rent a hotel room until I find a home that will be fine. I would camp But......I'm not sure about that!


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I wouldn't call $10,000 a "lack of savings" unless it's in pesos. All a matter of perspective, I guess.


When $10K is your entire life savings and the sum total of your assets, it's a sure sign that you worked for a non-profit, rented, and lived for today (now I call it "yesterday.") I never seriously thought I'd live until 65 -- both parents died in their 40s.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Retired-Veteran said:


> Grizzy,
> It's one of my traits I'd like to get rid of, worrying about things. I've always have own at least one home for the past 26 years and I've only rented for about Maybe two years of my whole life. so it's like an insecurity thing not having a place for sure.
> 
> ptrichondmike,
> ...


Retired-Vet, I don't believe I've ever seen a dog that was 245 pounds of bigness.
Do even Great Danes weigh that much? What is the breed, SuperMastiff? I'll bet Barney is the lovey-dovey type who loves to snuggle and slobber.

I concur 100% with your last paragraph. I can't wait to leave.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Seems as if Ret-Vet has gotten his ducks in a row. Moving from a house with garages for a workshop of tools to a place to live in Mexico is a big jump. We live in a townhouse so our jump to minimization is not as great.

I also agree with the last paragraph of his post. I am not sure we'd agree with what is wrong, but we seem to both know that something is. I hope we can meet one day in the plaza in Ajijic and have a coffee and discussion.

BTW - if anyone we are corresponding with are in Ajijic/Chapala we would love to meet IRL during August. We'll be there the 11th for a few weeks. 

[Grizz, SWMBO will email you as soon as she slows down.]


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> When $10K is your entire life savings and the sum total of your assets, it's a sure sign that you worked for a non-profit, rented, and lived for today (now I call it "yesterday.") I never seriously thought I'd live until 65 -- both parents died in their 40s.


It's a lot more than I had when I moved to Mexico. Let's see I've been a teacher all my life, never owned an apartment or house, and lived in several countries and areas of the US before semi-retiring. But I'm doing fine here with my two small pensions and the ability to add to my income from teaching and translating. I know I'll be here for a long time since my father made it to 90, and my mother will turn 91 in a few days!


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Retired-Vet, I don't believe I've ever seen a dog that was 245 pounds of bigness.
> Do even Great Danes weigh that much? What is the breed, SuperMastiff? I'll bet Barney is the lovey-dovey type who loves to snuggle and slobber.
> 
> I concur 100% with your last paragraph. I can't wait to leave.


Others seem him so here yah go!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...-albums-me-my-dogs-picture1562-rick-barny.jpg

He's an Eglish Mastiff Barney Bear

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/retired-veteran-albums-me-my-dogs.html


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Retired-Veteran said:


> Others seem him so here yah go!
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...-albums-me-my-dogs-picture1562-rick-barny.jpg
> 
> He's an Eglish Mastiff Barney Bear


That's a whole lotta dog - must eat more than you (do)!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

We are just getting started on the purging of STUFF, and it feels pretty awesome.

I started this year pledging that I'd get rid of something, no matter how small, every single day.

While I've missed some days, I've more than made up for it on others.

Husband is planning a garage sale. I told him I'd be his advisor, because I hate garage sales with a passion.

Once we get closer, the bigger stuff will be part of the purge. 

I'm excited for you, RV.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> We are just getting started on the purging of STUFF, and it feels pretty awesome.
> 
> I started this year pledging that I'd get rid of something, no matter how small, every single day.
> 
> ...


One of the best ways of selling things is on Craigslist > Cities and it's free!

I posted my stuff and in two days I had a list of buyers for everything. One thing though only things piced to sell move on that site. Good place to dumb things.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> That's a whole lotta dog - must eat more than you (do)!


Barney Eats between 8 and 11 pounds a day and drinks about 5 gallons of water. 

Guess how much he has to pee pee!

Yah, he eats way more than I do and his food bill is higher than mine.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Retired-Veteran said:


> One of the best ways of selling things is on Craigslist > Cities and it's free!
> 
> I posted my stuff and in two days I had a list of buyers for everything. One thing though only things piced to sell move on that site. Good place to dumb things.


I agree, for bigger stuff. For miscellaneous things: mugs, old Christmas dishes, books, a garage sale still works better.

Even the well priced big stuff can take a while on Craig's, if you live in an area like mine, where, for example, a desk is off the first 100 listings in about 4 hours.


----------

